
U.S. Spy Rocket Has Octopus-Themed ’Nothing Is Beyond Our Reach' Logo - shawndumas
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/12/05/u-s-spy-rocket-launching-today-has-octopus-themed-nothing-is-beyond-our-reach-logo-seriously/print/
======
angersock
Completely unsurprising, but still kind of awkward given recent events.

